# Paradive Gen3 Review....Anyone...!



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright so they are out there....who's got one and who's going to jump in with some shots and a review? *clarencek*....Anyone?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd love to see a review as well.

I'm still waiting and waiting and waiting on mine to actually ship, more than a month after my final selection was made. I wasn't too happy when I saw that they were available to purchase during the Wind-Up NYC event in NYC a couple weeks ago, even though there are still folks waiting who paid during the initial pre-order. I know MKII tried to do some damage control with a follow-up email after the Wind-Up event. That November 1st email also mentioned that there was to be an update on actual delivery dates later that week... I'm still waiting on that update as well. 

I know MKII is notoriously slow (I'm a plankowner for the Project 300) but for something that is supposed to be "Ready to Wear" and for which I've received an email saying they were finally ready for final selections and shipping, it feels like it should have arrived by now.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Well as another, associated question.....apart from the few that were released at W&W....has anyone on the pre-order recieved their PD-3?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

^^I received mine on 01 November 2017 after waiting about a week for it to arrive in Canada. Mine's got the aluminium dive bezel insert and the date at 4:30















Took me 10 days to wean myself off it...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Did Bill send you a 'heads up' notice?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Darwin said:


> ^^I received mine on 01 November 2017 after waiting about a week for it to arrive in Canada. Mine's got the aluminium dive bezel insert and the date at 4:30
> 
> View attachment 12647375
> View attachment 12647377
> ...


Nice. What's your wrist size... and what is the L2L length again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

powerband said:


> Nice. What's your wrist size... and what is the L2L length again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrist is about 7.2". L2L I'm not sure (at the hockey rink all day today!).

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@ Powerband.

Specs from MKII:

Dimensions 
• Case Width: 41.25 mm (bezel diameter)• Case Thickness:15.54 mm• Case length:49.50 mm end to end• Lug width:20.00 mm


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

thejollywatcher said:


> @ Powerband.
> 
> Specs from MKII:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the footwork. (I should have done it myself but was at the library with my 6-yo daughter and was trying not to take time away from her.)

Well, the specs look better than I had thought... my concern was that the L2L might be OVER 50mm, but very glad to know it's a tick's ass hair under.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

A few hours between visits to the hockey rink - just enough for some sleep! We're hosting a Bantam T1 Tournament and getting BEATEN UP! Ah well..

Bill sent me a final build notice, a shipping notice and then AfterShip progress update. NO complaints about communication


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

OK I paid my final installment on Oct 5th - 5 weeks ago, I am one of the first 75 - had no communication since paying, are we going to have these watches delivered before the end of the month?


----------



## Uly (May 20, 2011)

longstride said:


> OK I paid my final installment on Oct 5th - 5 weeks ago, I am one of the first 75 - had no communication since paying, are we going to have these watches delivered before the end of the month?


I paid my final installment around then as well. Just received the shipment email this evening. Hope yours ships out soon too.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

So here's my short review of the Paradive I picked up at Worn and Wound in NYC after meeting with Bill. 
One note - while he did have a few watches to sell, folks that bought them paid full price plus tax. The online orders I believe were discounted $100 (for the pre-orders?). He did throw in some extras - I got a keychain, a pen, and some socks but make no mistake, people who purchased the watch at W&W paid full price plus tax.

Quick background&#8230; I'm not new to MKII. In the past I've owned a Kingston (gifted to my 5 year nephew since his name is Kingston - for when he gets older), Nassau (sold), and still own a Key West (black dial, I had a white dial but sold it). I'm also not a huge fan of Bill's business practices (I've never done a pre-order), but I don't think collectors can argue the value and attention to detail of his products. So I'll focus on the product from here on&#8230;

I always loved the Blackwater, but never found a suitable one to buy in the secondary market. The earlier gen Paradives were a little too pricey for me. Seeing the Paradise Gen 3 some of the things I really liked:
- no Helium valve
- acrylic bezel
- no date 
- clean dial
- most important < $1000
I have fairly flat 6.75" wrists and the watch sits very nicely with the lugs curving slightly down to hug my wrist.

The case is a bit large, but that's the trend these days. The bead blasted finish is even and I can see no issues with it. The case itself is pretty cool - asymmetrical and the underside shape around the case and lugs is really unique. The specs says it's 15.54 mm - it certainly doesn't feel that thick - more like 13 mm.

Wearing it - nothing digs, the crown is smooth and integrated nicely into the smooth sides of the case, all the edges are slightly rounded so nothing is too sharp. It's probably one of the most comfortable watches I've ever worn.

The crown is a bit small and difficult to unwind, set and wind, but given how nicely it's integrated in to the case I don't think it should be any larger.

Timekeeping is pretty good. The SII NE automatic movement I believe has a 50 hours reserve beating at 21,600 bph. After three weeks of constant wear it's 6 seconds fast.

I love the acrylic bezel&#8230; the MKII guys I think tried to steer me towards the aluminum bezel citing durability and longevity, but I'm glad I went acrylic. Yes it's glossy, yes, it's plasticky, but it's lumed underneath which is cool, and the glossy finish contrasts nicely with an otherwise muted watch. As I was talking with Bill and inspecting the watch before purchasing, I noticed the bezel lines up perfectly. He said, of course his customers would return any mis-aligned bezels. Ha. That's very true. 
The one downside to the bezel is it's super easy to turn. It clicks nicely, but any minor bump will move it. I wish it were a little stiffer.

The dial is simple, and like with a lot of Bill's watches there are nice little details. The lumed markers have little raised plots of lume - round on the circles, and raised horizontal strips on 3, 6, 9. It's a nice touch. 
The MKII branding is very discreet sitting below the 6 o'clock marker on the minute track.

I've been wearing the watch on a rubber strap. It's a very nice strap. I don't think it's worth $85 as on the MKII website, but it's def one of the nicer rubber straps I've worn. It doesn't pick up any lint with a satin-like feel, and is very soft.

Well - this went longer than expected, hope this review helps any folks considering this watch. On to the pics&#8230;









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice one *clarencek *concise and factual, hoping my Gen 3 is not far away, I'm heading overseas for 4-5 weeks at the end of the month would love to have it along for the ride!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

clarencek said:


> So here's my short review of the Paradise I picked up at Worn and Wound in NYC after meeting with Bill....


Thank you for the review. I ordered the same config but with a date and the close up pics really helped! :-!



longstride said:


> OK I paid my final installment on Oct 5th - 5 weeks ago, I am one of the first 75 - had no communication since paying, are we going to have these watches delivered before the end of the month?


I'm in the same boat. Paid on October 6th and so far, I've only received the post-Wind Up apology email. :think: At this point, I'm hoping we'll get ours before the end of the year!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/my-...%92s-development-american-milsub-4588515.html


----------

